# 2 yr old Vizsla... agressive when surprised?



## Milliesmom (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello - just adopted a 2 yr old female Vizsla/American bulldog mix. She is a wonderful addition to the family, we have had her about 3 weeks now... not sure of her "history" but we think perhaps there were some issues with the previous male owner, as she seems to be sometimes nervous around my husband (who would never lay a hand on her in anger). He has taken her to his work as we have someone working in our house today, and she was fine, until she was surprised by someone walking into my husbands office. The person was not overly loud or aggressive at all, but seems to have startled our sweet Millie. She became quite aggressive. we understand the loyalty, and I appreciate that behavior if it was a "stranger" or someone who wasn't welcome, but not sure how to handle this type of aggression. We have had "strangers" (friends who the dog hasn't met) come to the house and she greets them appropriately. Is there some way we should be handling this? Sorry for the long post.... just want to help our new family member and not have her stressed out by going to the office!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if your husband is able to ask his co-workers of these things, but a few suggestions I have are:



[li]Control the environment. Place a note on the door for people to enter his office slowly - not just fly through the door which might be startling Millie. Also, have them say something like, "Hi, Millie" before they enter the office, so that she knows someone is there.[/li]
[li]Have his co-workers bring treats in the office when they enter. Do not make eye contact with Millie, just toss treats to her when they walk in.[/li]

I think with more time and positive interactions that she will become familiar with the environment. That environment is new to her and she will need to learn to trust that the experiences will be good ones.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

BTW, Welcome!!!


----------



## Milliesmom (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the response and the welcome.
Apparently Millie was playing appropriately with this same person in his office (it is a dog friendly place) and then later, when the same person came back in the office, Millie "lost it" and began barking, growling, jumping, but aggressively, not playing. This was the second time she was at the office, and the second time this behaviour happened..... needless to say, the next time she needs to be out of the house, I guess she is coming to work with me...
Just wondering what could be going on with her... 
I will share your suggestions with hubby, but I'm thinking that it may be a while before she can go back!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You didn't say if the dog was doing anything different, when the coworker entered the office the second time.
Some dogs will react totally different if they are startled from their sleep, than if they are in play mode.
Some dogs also can get defensive, if they are in tight quarters.


----------



## Milliesmom (Sep 18, 2014)

She may have been sleeping, and the woken suddenly.... I know I react badly when that happens! I will have a better idea when she comes to work with me.... but all good points. I was wondering if it may have had something to do with her thinking she was "protecting" my husband, but maybe when she gets startled, she reacts like this... 

Thanks so much for all the information!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Vizslas are very intelligent with excellent noses and ears. This can make them particularly sensitive to their surroundings whereas other breeds may not care about or be aware of distractions. My dog who is extremely friendly will growl or bark deeply and loudly when startled, even with other family members. She calms down quickly when she realizes who it is. I'd imagine more time bonding with you and feeling safe as well as more positive exposure at your workplaces will minimize or eliminate this behavior. It doesn't sound truly aggressive, but fearful or protective. Having the coworkers give treats was a great suggestion, though I'd have them command sit or down so as not to reinforce the unwanted behaviors. 

Are you crate training her? She might be less reactive if crated at work. Works for my dog. 

Any pictures? Sounds like an interesting mix!


----------



## Milliesmom (Sep 18, 2014)

It seems as though, according to hubby, that it is more protective then anything. Hopefully with more time and exposure, she will not be so... Anxious.. I guess. I've added her (sideways) picture as my avatar. She is really sweet, and has dairy cow markings... We love her to bits!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

One difference between folks coming to your house versus your husband's office is the entry ritual. At home, folks probably knock, you may (or may not) go to the door, say 'come in', smile and say hi with lots of happy talk. My bet is that at the office, folks either just walk in the door or knock perfunctorily and enter when your husband says 'yes?' or something similar from behind the desk. I'd imagine the tone of voice is also more serious than the initial moments at home.

My guess is that Millie just needs to learn that the office entry ritual is just as friendly as the one at home. Oquirrh's suggestions sound like a great start to me. 

Good luck!


----------



## Milliesmom (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions and positive comments! We will definitely use them next time it's "take your dog to work" day!


----------

